# screen on animation



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it possible to get the screen on animation from cm7 roms to work on .596 roms?


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Most of the roms already have it enabled.

You can enable it yourself of you decompile framework-res and change the bool xml like so

config_animateScreenLights from true to false

Complie and install. If your on stock 596 you may have to decompile with dependencies and just drag moto-res.apk into apkmanager window

Edit: if you are running a theme and flash a flashable zip it may break some theme elements so better off doing it yourself 

O and make sure all animations are turned on


----------

